

FCC Commissioner On Verizon-Google Proposal: Time To Put Consumers First - bwaldorf
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/09/fcc-comissioner-on-verizon-google-statement-time-to-put-consumers-first/

======
SkyMarshal
_“Some will claim this [Google/Verizon] announcement moves the discussion
forward. That’s one of its many problems. It is time to move a decision
forward—a decision to reassert FCC authority over broadband
telecommunications, to guarantee an open Internet now and forever, and to put
the interests of consumers in front of the interests of giant corporations.” -
Michael Copps, FCC_

I've basically become a two-issue voter, on Net Neutrality and Lessig's
campaign Change/Fix Congress by reducing the influence and access of money.
With people like Copps above at the FCC, that leans me strongly Dem, which is
interesting b/c I've never been strongly Dem before.

Were the Dems to also team up with Lessig and implement his plans, that would
probably win me over for life, or at least until the party's character changed
significantly for the worse.

------
OpieCunningham
From NYTimes:

Jen Howard, a spokeswoman for the F.C.C., said that it would not immediately
comment on the proposal, and that the views of commissioners did not reflect
those of Julius Genachowski, the F.C.C. chairman.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/10/technology/10net.html?_r=1...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/10/technology/10net.html?_r=1&ref=technology)

------
houseabsolute
I'm not interested in proposed solutions, I just want more power and
authority! aaaand something about the consumers.

